# pointe beach villas/Kelowna, B.C.



## Krystyna (Dec 29, 2011)

I've added a request for Pointe Beach Villas and some of the reviews are mixed, but mostly positive.  Anyone been to this timeshare recently that can give me an update?   For sure we will do the wineries and will check out the golfing.  Is this timeshare part of the Lake Okanagan Resort ? Any help would be greatly appreciated - going out west to Vancouver Island (end of April) so will be in Kelowna by mid-May (2013!).   Krystyna/Richard.


----------



## dboy1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*pointe beach*

Yes they are new units that are part of the Lake Okanagan Resort. They are in a great location at the resort and look like they would be great to stay in


----------



## Krystyna (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks "dboy1" for the reply. I've done some further checking and will be cancelling my search.  I know the reviews are quite mixed but I have spent time reading all the reviews and now feel that I should cancel the search with RCI and continue looking for a May week in Whistler. Most of the reviews mention the long and difficult drive up to the resort area, so that won't work for us. There are a lot of negative comments. We had a super exchange years ago (Sept)  to Whistler (WhiskiJack @ Powder's Edge) and would love to go back.  We might even take our golf clubs with us this time.


----------



## BevL (Jan 23, 2012)

lake okanagan resort is a lovely resort but quite a ways from kelowna.  

if you can get in at manteo or the grand, they are both in kelowna proper and are nice resorts.

sorry for the texting type typing, not used to typing on my tiny travel computer.

bev


----------

